# Sliced Pork Butt



## denden28 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a situation that callls for sliced pork butt rather than pulled pork.  I need it to be finger food rather than sandwich type food.  Any tips or pointers, if I smoke  it to 170 degrees will I be able to slice without pulling it?


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 29, 2012)

There are others cuts that work better for slicing. Pork loin comes to mind first, but a boneless pork roast will do as well.

If you do a loin I would take it to 140IT. If you do a boneless roast take it to 140 in less than 4hrs. I personally don't like taking my sliced pork to much higher temps than that. Let it rest for a couple hours double wrapped in foil and in a cooler then slice thin.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2012)

Take it to 180 for slicing...

Here read this..it has pictures too!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128258/todays-smoke-a-tale-of-two-butts

Craig


----------

